# Andar diciendo por ahí



## chèvrefeuille

Bonjour,
Je voudrais connaitre l'avis des internautes sur cette expression plutôt cancanière: "anda diciendo por ahí que soy..." Je propose "Il dit partout que.." Mais je trouve que la signification du gérondif espagnol et l'idée d'un endroit indéfini ne sont pas bien traduites. Qu'en dites-vous? Merci!


----------



## esteban

Dependiendo de tu contexto, tal vez:


Il fait croire à certaines personnes que je suis...

Il balance/répand des rumeurs sur moi auprès de certaines personnes...


Saludos
esteban


----------



## galizano

Le gérondif que tu emploies ici ne se traduit pas en français. 
Je traduirais tout simplement comme ceci : Il dit par là que je suis..... 
A la rigueur : Il n'arrête pas de dire par là, que je suis.....(on a ici une idée de progression qui s'apparente au gérondif )


----------



## chèvrefeuille

Merci à tous les deux !


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Par là ?...  Soit, peut-être dans une conversation, mais à l'écrit ?...
Pour moi, "il dit partout" reflète davantage la progressivité ou, mieux, la répétition de l'action, et donc rend mieux la nuance du gérondif que "il dit par là". "Par là", c'est _un _endroit ou _une_ direction ; "partout", c'est en _tous _lieux et, pour quiconque n'a pas le don d'ubiquïté, cela implique de dire ce qu'on a a dire autant de fois qu'il y a de lieux (jusqu'à l'infini si nécessaire ).


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
...il* raconte *partout que ...
Plus relaché et plus long, bien que plus littéral : ... il se promène en disant partout que je suis ...


----------



## esteban

Pour moi, "por ahí" pourrait à la rigueur être traduit par "partout" dans certains contextes, mais il me semble que dans ce cas-ci la rumeur ne concerne qu'un certain groupe de personnes. Sinon pourquoi ne pas dire "por doquier" ou employer une expression du type "anda pregonando a los cuatro vientos que soy..." ? D'où ma proposition "à certaines personnes"... Mais il s'agit d'une expression tellement vague qu'il est difficile de la rendre en français...


Saludos
esteban


----------



## fredinmad

esteban said:


> Pour moi, "por ahí" pourrait à la rigueur être traduit par "partout" dans certains contextes, mais il me semble que dans ce cas-ci la rumeur ne concerne qu'un certain groupe de personnes.
> D'où ma proposition "à certaines personnes"... français...



Au contraire, il me semble que "por ahí" est totalement indéterminé et ne concerne pas un certain groupe de personnes. Si tu dis "il raconte à certaines personnes", on attend que tu définisses qui sont les personnes à qui il raconte ce mensonge.

Faute de mieux, "partout" me semble acceptable. On pourrait dire aussi "*à qui veut l'entendre*" qu'on utilise souvent dans ce contexte.


----------



## jprr

esteban said:


> Pour moi, "por ahí" pourrait à la rigueur être traduit par "partout" dans certains contextes, mais il me semble que dans ce cas-ci la rumeur ne concerne qu'un certain groupe de personnes. Sinon pourquoi ne pas dire "por doquier" ou employer une expression du type "anda pregonando a los cuatro vientos que soy..." ? D'où ma proposition "à certaines personnes"... Mais il s'agit d'une expression tellement vague qu'il est difficile de la rendre en français...


Remarque intéressante.
Culturellement. 
En fait lorsque nous disons "partout", personne ne le prend au sens strict. Mais, oui, peut-être que la manière la plus naturelle de le traduire est de ne pas le traduire du tout.


----------



## galizano

Pour moi, l'idée de progression, de mouvement n'est pas dans le " par là" (traduction littérale de "por ahí), mais dans le choix de "n'arrête pas". J'ai fait en sorte de rendre au plus juste ce "por ahí".
La phrase qui est à traduire n'est pas " Anda diciendo por todas partes ...."  
Quoi qu'il en soit, toutes les idées sont bonnes à prendre, et je n'ai rien contre ta proposition.


----------



## chèvrefeuille

J'ai beaucoup apprécié toutes vos nuances et explications. Merci!
En fait, pour délimiter un peu le contexte de "por ahí" je dirais que ce sont "les gens qu'on connaît, lui et moi", enfin, c'est à quoi j'avais pensé... Autrement, le commérage ne servirait à rien!!


----------



## galizano

Il n'a de cesse de dire à qui veut bien l'entendre, que je suis......?


----------



## Nanon

D'accord un peu avec toutes les propositions (sauf *par là, voir ci-dessus). Selon le contexte, on a ou on n'a pas besoin de dire que c'est _partout _ou _à tout le monde_ qu'il parle (de la même façon, dire quelque chose à tout le monde implique une certaine _continuité _dans le processus). Il faut toutefois préserver l'idée de quelque chose de _vague _dans l'espace et dans le temps. Là encore, "partout" et "à tout le monde" ne sont pas à prendre au pied de la lettre (un signal "racontar" avec 100% de couverture ) mais dans l'idée que n'importe quand, ces commérages peuvent tomber dans l'oreille de n'importe qui (les gens qu'on connaît représentant le vrai facteur de risque, n'est-ce pas, chèvrefeuille ?).


----------



## galizano

"les gens qu'on connaît, lui et moi", aclara Chèvrefeuille . 

Se me occurre, pues, : Il ne cesse de dire à toutes nos connaissances ......
Es mi último intento para sacar de apuro a Chèvrefeuille .


----------



## Gévy

galizano said:


> Se me occurre, pues, : Il ne cesse de dire à toutes nos connaissances ......


Là ce n'est plus de la traduction, mais de l'interprétation et c'est un peu dommage. La phrase n'est pas la même, la façon de le dire non plus, le niveau de langue reste plus fin en français. Non, je ne le traduirais pas comme ça.

Je trouve plus approprié ce qui a été suggéré avant, plus simple et plus naturel : dire à tout le monde, dire partout. On peut ajouter aussi peut-être : Faire courir le bruit...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## galizano

Je suis assez dubitatif , car partout signifie en tout lieu (adverbe de lieu), et tout le monde ne correspond pas du tout à ce que précise Chèvrefeuille, à savoir :" En fait, pour délimiter un peu le contexte de "por ahí" je dirais que ce sont "les gens qu'on connaît, lui et moi", enfin, c'est à quoi j'avais pensé...". C'est très ciblé quand même.
"Les gens qu'on connaît, lui et moi", j'appelle celà "des connaissances".
La difficulté, vient du choix de  l'utilisation de "por ahí"; elle ne me semble pas la plus adéquate dans ce contexte très précis . 
 Bref ! .Pour ma part , promis, juré, je ne mets plus mon grain de sel dans cette discussion. Le posteur n'a que l'embarras du choix dorénavant. Il serait intéressant de savoir quelle option il a choisie.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

De acuerdo con Fredinmad: _à qui veut l'entendre_. Del mismo estilo:
- au premier venu / à tout venant

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Pohana

Bonne nuit :

Andar diciendo por ahí _=> raconter à n'importe qui _(couramment n'importe quoi !) ; je crois pas que ce soit impératif de maintenir le gérondif pour exprimer le mouvement de l'expression, c'est juste mon opinion.

À +
Pohana


----------



## Jaime Bien

Para mí, *anda diciendo por ahí* tiene una dimensión menor que si digo *anda diciendo por todas partes* o *anda diciendo a todo el mundo *(aunque como siempre, y dependiendo del contexto, podrían ser intercambiables).

En el contexto del post, no da la sensación de que lo diga a todo el mundo, ni por todas partes, sino dentro de un círculo de personas (amigos, compañeros del trabajo, etc.). Y tampoco es que lo diga a todos los del grupo, sino a algunas personas (sea al azar o intencionadamente). Es decir, hay implícita una idea de un *conflicto* entre dos personas, de un *rumor* o *mentira* o de una *versión* de los hechos (que se va extendiendo dentro de ese círculo). El propósito de la persona que inicia la frase con esa expresión es desmentir o defenderse o contar su parte de la historia.

No sé, en una situación como la que acabo de describir, ¿qué expresión utilizaría un francés de forma natural?


----------



## Nanon

Pues las que indicamos anteriormente: "il raconte partout, il raconte à tout le monde". La idea de un conflicto o de una (sospecha de) mala intención está en _raconte_. Si dices "il raconte à n'importe qui" es aún más peyorativo: el oyente no es solamente _cualquier persona_ sino que inclusive puede ser la persona menos indicada. Pero una vez más, otra solución es prescindir de _partout _o _à tout le monde_ para evitar que la frase sea interpretada nuevamente como "proclamar en todas partes".


----------



## chèvrefeuille

C'est tout à fait ça, Nanon! Le facteur de risque, ce sont les connaissances. 
Je crois qu'en espagnol cette idée reste plutôt dans le vague, c'est pourquoi on dit "por ahí", alors qu'en réalité ce n'est pas vraiment un endroit. Je trouve que "à qui veut l'entendre" reprend bien l'idée... 
"Il fait courir le bruit", "il fait croire" ou "il raconte partout",  en effet, maintenant j'ai l'embarras du choix!


----------



## VRF

Bonjour tout le monde,

moi j'utilise souvent "colporter"

quant à "por ahí", je dirais volontiers, pour proposer autre chose de ce qui a déjà été dit, "par ci, par là", ou "un peu partout".

À bientôt


----------

